# Wetlands remain top Michigan priority



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Wetlands remain top Michigan priority

LANSING  As Michigans once vast tracts of coastal marshes and interior wetlands continue to disappear, theyre an increasingly precious resource. 

How to safeguard what remains is the subject of a conference this month for officials and the general public. 

The conference, sponsored by the Michigan Department of Environmental Quality and celebrating the 25th anniversary of the states Wetlands Protection Act, is being held at the new Water Studies Institute at Northwestern Michigan College in Traverse City on May 20-22. 

DEQ organizers expected discussions would focus on new ideas on wetlands protection, restoration, and management. 

The issue is particularly important in the light of news reports that some key aspects of the wetlands protection act  especially those affecting residential construction projects  are lightly enforced. 

We will join the nation in celebrating American Wetlands Month in recognition of the gifts that wetlands offer to our natural world and to our human communities, DEQ Director Steven E. Chester said. 

This year has special significance to the DEQ because 25 years ago, Michigans Legislature passed the Goemaere-Anderson Wetland Protection Act cementing Michigans role as a national leader in wetland protection and management. 

Wetland professionals from around the state and country will speak on Great Lakes coastal wetlands, wetland protection, wetland restoration, wetlands and watershed planning, wetland preservation, landowner stewardship, local wetland protection, the natural history of wetlands, wetland monitoring, and wetland education. 

The conference fee is $100, which includes snacks, lunch on Friday and Saturday, workshop materials, and entrance to the exhibitor booths and resource rooms. 

Those whod like to attend can register online at www.michigan.gov/deqworkshops (click on Upcoming Workshops).

For registration information, contact the Environmental Assistance Center at (800) 662-9278 or e-mail at [email protected].


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Those in charge of monitoring St. Clair County sure know how to look the other way.
Many wetland areas are destoryed here by sprawl.
It's sickening to see a resource destroyed.


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

Wet lands are the heart of mi hunting and fishing. If you love hunting and fishing period. Even if you don't hunt for water fowl. Wetland protection should be a major concern of yours. It is mine.
Thats just one reason I am a member of ducks unlimited. 
http://www.ducks.org/about/contact.asp


----------



## lostmale (Dec 28, 2003)

I am for protecting wetlands but lets not get carried away like this.
http://www.detnews.com/2004/editorial/0405/09/a13-146732.htm


----------



## victor mi pro bowhunter (Feb 12, 2001)

i'm all for protecting wetlands but they need to think of protecting the trees to every where i look there cuting down and building.

I can just see in 20 more years or so the U.P. is going to be the only place you can hunt


----------

